# Mods and RBT and Rebuildable coil



## Blistering_LoLLy (20/11/18)

HI all .

I'm the new kid on the block.

I'm new to the Site but not to vaping , i have been vaping for a couple of years now, i have use
mostly Ego Range with ego replaceable coil ce4 ,ce5 , i switch over to the Ego AIO box that have work great , rebuilding the coils , but here start the problem i have been looking into mods , but that just make
my brain melt too much, too much information so little time.

I came across the Eleaf Ikonn 220, with Ello Tank that interest me , but seems it don't have any rebuildable coils that will fit on it , i'm new to mods and Tank , which fit where and can it fit and work.
I'm mostly looking for something similar with a rebuildable coil.

So any suggestions would be great appreciated .

Regards


----------



## Silver (21/11/18)

Hi @Blistering_LoLLy 
Welcome to the forum

I know what you meam, it can be quite a daunting process picking from such a wide range with all fhe info available.

Sounds to me like you would do well with a normal mod (either single battery if you want more portability or dual battery if you want more power/battery life). 

As for tanks, you would probably do well with one of the current single coil rebuildable tanks - like the Zeus single. I havent tried it myself but many people like it here.

Hopefully there will be more advice coming soon from the members who have similar gear

All the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (21/11/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Blistering_LoLLy
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> I know what you meam, it can be quite a daunting process picking from such a wide range with all fhe info available.
> ...



+1 on the Zeus single coil vote, but bear in mind that it only facilitates direct lung hits, mouth to lung is near impossible on it for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (21/11/18)

Welcome @Blistering_LoLLy 

As Mr @Silver said, the Zeus single is a good tank and easy to build. Wicking can be a bit tricky but once you get that sorted you will be a happy cloud and flavor chaser

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blistering_LoLLy (21/11/18)

Thanks all for the suggestion.

Any mod that will go good with the Zeus?

I have been looking at this but i feel like the device might not hold all day.

*SMOK PRIV V8 AND TFV8 BABY BEAST*

*SMOK TFV8 Baby Beast Dual Coil RBA*

*Samsung 3000 mAh INR18650-30Q*


The only reason i was looking at this, because i saw the TFV12 Cloud beast King, online videos with making some Big cloud, but nowhere could i see most online , but seems the Tfv12 rba is kind of scares, but the baby should be almost the same.


----------



## Gimli (21/11/18)

Blistering_LoLLy said:


> Thanks all for the suggestion.
> 
> Any mod that will go good with the Zeus?
> 
> ...



I would say stay away from the baby beast rba, gave me endless problems with shorting, saw on the internet there was a factory fault with it. ended up chucking it and getting a proper RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blistering_LoLLy (21/11/18)

Gimli said:


> I would say stay away from the baby beast rba, gave me endless problems with shorting, saw on the internet there was a factory fault with it. ended up chucking it and getting a proper RTA



Thanks @Gimli 

What mod would you recommend that will work with Zeus tank as previous mention by @Silver .


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/11/18)

Armour prime is excellent.

you get a 20700 version and one that takes a 21700. No fuss and very good battery life . and its got all safety features unlike a mech mod.


Available at vapeguy and vapeking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/11/18)

If you want something tiny the pioneer is great. i got myself 1 of these. For the price its well worth it. Great quality 18650 device.



https://www.vapeking.co.za/pioneer4you-ipv-d3s-80w-mod-white.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blistering_LoLLy (21/11/18)

@Kalashnikov 
Any double battery Mods that , you can suggest that would work with Zeus Tank?


----------



## Blistering_LoLLy (21/11/18)

I forgot to ask.

I got SS316 26 gauge wire that i have use in my Joyetech BF RBA Coil Head for CUBIS eGO AIO
, would i be able to use the same wire on the zeus RTA? or do i need the Fused clapton wire?


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/11/18)

Blistering_LoLLy said:


> @Kalashnikov
> Any double battery Mods that , you can suggest that would work with Zeus Tank?





Blistering_LoLLy said:


> @Kalashnikov
> Any double battery Mods that , you can suggest that would work with Zeus Tank?


Depends what you are looking for? Are you looking for something compact? perhaps you can suggest your price range. Mods though would be a taste preference thing as they all do the same job of supplying power.


----------



## Viper_SA (21/11/18)

Blistering_LoLLy said:


> I forgot to ask.
> 
> I got SS316 26 gauge wire that i have use in my Joyetech BF RBA Coil Head for CUBIS eGO AIO
> , would i be able to use the same wire on the zeus RTA? or do i need the Fused clapton wire?



I found the coils supplied with the Zeus pretty decent


----------



## Blistering_LoLLy (21/11/18)

@Kalashnikov i wanted to post a link , that i think that could work but , im too new here to post links 

This all was from Vapeking

2x 
*Sony VTC5A 18650 2600mAh 25A*

*1 x 
XTAR MC2 USB Dual Bay Charger

1x 
Smoant Ranker 218W Mod

1 x 
Geek Vape Zeus Dual RTA

1x 
Cotton Bacon Prime

1x 
Geek Vape Ni80 Fused Clapton Wire 24GA + 36GA 3M

This is around R2000 , budget is around R1500 but rather buy from one place than from different places and pay shipping for each place. 

*


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/11/18)

Blistering_LoLLy said:


> @Kalashnikov i wanted to post a link , that i think that could work but , im too new here to post links
> 
> This all was from Vapeking
> 
> ...


i see you listed the zeus dual coil. are you looking for a single or dual coil tank? I would advisee single as these days you get pretty much the same vape with less juice consumption and a lot less time spent coiling and wicking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blistering_LoLLy (21/11/18)

It was just R50 more than the single that is why, i took dual Coil.

But i can take the single if there aint much difference between them.

I see the Single is out of stock at the moment.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/11/18)

Have you looked at the classifieds on the forum. There is many bargains, read a few pages down lot of stuff that havent sold yet


----------



## Blistering_LoLLy (21/11/18)

Thanks @Jean claude Vaaldamme , i will do that .


----------



## Gimli (21/11/18)

My best advice is get a regulated squonk mod, like a pulse 80w, saw a few in the classifieds, and a decent RDA, really easy to build on and you won't be sorry, RDAs are much easier to build on for someone starting out compared to RTAs, and there's very little chance of a leak


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/11/18)

My advice would to look for a single 21700 device like the vaperesso armor or the aspire puxos. A 21700 battery at 30-40w gives close to 75-80% life of a dual 18650 device. If you go dual battery you won't have anything to use while your batteries charge . if you use a 21700 and get a spare you can use 1 whilst 1 is charging . I get pretty much a full day vaping off 1 battery and I go through 15-20mls a day.
Vapeguy has the vaperesso for 700 and the Zeus single for 490
https://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-Atomisers/geekvape-zeus-RTA

. https://vapeguy.co.za/mods/vaporesso-armour-pro-mod .
you can ship these 2 to you and get the rest of your stuff from vape king .

21700 batteries = 200 each
https://www.vapeking.co.za/ijoy-21700-3750mah-40a-high-drain-battery-1pc.html

Charger for 100
https://www.vapeking.co.za/hekvapor-prodna-p2-charger.html

This puts you at around 1700 if you take 2 batteries or 1500 with 1 . it's quite hard to get everything you want from a single store . but with shipping from both places this will still come below 2000. But you will end up in my opinion with a better mod . and 1 that is a lot smaller to carry . lasts almost as long and you can vape while 1 battery charges . Best of luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Blistering_LoLLy (21/11/18)

Funny thing @Kalashnikov i was looking at that same Armour pro. Saw some review videos on youtube that say it is very good and solid build for the price , light and the body does not feel weird. the only thing im still not sure of is the wire i got some beacon v2 cotton but the wire is ss316 if they will work on it than im sorted otherwise i have to buy them aswell


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/11/18)

Blistering_LoLLy said:


> Funny thing @Kalashnikov i was looking at that same Armour pro. Saw some review videos on youtube that say it is very good and solid build for the price , light and the body does not feel weird. the only thing im still not sure of is the wire i got some beacon v2 cotton but the wire is ss316 if they will work on it than im sorted otherwise i have to buy them aswell


If your going for the Zeus least make sure you use like a multi strand Clapton wire . stainless ss316 is perfectly good


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/11/18)

I went through this process a few weeks ago, so here is a few things/ problems that quickly came up. 
Your budget wont work, trust me
Get a good intelligent charger that will stop charging when full, so you dont have to watch it the whole time.
Get an extra set of batteries, you going to have flat batteries soon and will buy cigarrettes while waiting to charge
Although you can get away with one mod, two is better when building etc. And for spare. Atleast get and spare rta
Rta's with bottom airflow mostly have better flavour, but they will leak sometimes, so if you carry your mod in your pocket or dont want to walk around with kitchen paper to clean your hands, get a top airflow rta.
If you want to cut cost on coils, you must build yourself, dont need fancy wires. If you want to build coils ypu need to up budget for coil building kit.
Most of these rta's eat the juice. If money is no problem, fine, otherwise you going to up the budget more to buy stuff to start diy mixing your own liquid


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/11/18)

I just started so know nothing but here is a few things on special at Vapehyper that might interest ypou and the experts can say if its good or bad
https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/vape-hyper-black-out-sale/products/geek-vape-nova-black
Comes with two 18650 batteries included
https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/vape-hyper-black-out-sale/products/new-vandy-vape-kylin-mini-rta
Ok I know its botyom airflow, but I see people like it and I think 299 is good price
https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/blackout-sale-accessories/products/sony-vtc6-2600mah-battery
2 extra batteries at R100 each is good price I think
https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/blackout-sale-accessories/products/new-nitecore-i2-charger
Think its good price for charger

Thinks thats just under R1600, plus maybe R100 shipping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blistering_LoLLy (21/11/18)

All is now ordered , so have to wait until monday to have my packages . lets wait and see whoop whoop.


----------



## Blistering_LoLLy (21/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I went through this process a few weeks ago, so here is a few things/ problems that quickly came up.
> Your budget wont work, trust me
> Get a good intelligent charger that will stop charging when full, so you dont have to watch it the whole time.
> Get an extra set of batteries, *you going to have flat batteries soon and will buy cigarrettes while waiting to charge*
> ...



That is why im here for advice


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/11/18)

Blistering_LoLLy said:


> All is now ordered , so have to wait until monday to have my packages . lets wait and see whoop whoop.


What did you end up ordering bud?


----------



## Blistering_LoLLy (22/11/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> What did you end up ordering bud?



All that, what you suggestes last night, from Vapeking and VapeGuy 

The batteries and charger from Vapeking, and Zeus Rta and Armour pro from Vapeguy

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/11/18)

Blistering_LoLLy said:


> All that, what you suggestes last night, from Vapeking and VapeGuy
> 
> The batteries and charger from Vapeking, and Zeus Rta and Armour pro from Vapeguy


Great stuff . perhaps post a pic of the setup here once you have everything


----------



## Blistering_LoLLy (22/11/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Great stuff . perhaps post a pic of the setup here once you have everything


I will do that .

Thanks @Silver for the Zeus suggestion and Thanks @Kalashnikov & @Jean claude Vaaldamme for your time for making a complete order for me, amd Thanks everyone one else for your input

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/18)

Blistering_LoLLy said:


> I will do that .
> 
> Thanks @Silver for the Zeus suggestion and Thanks @Kalashnikov & @Jean claude Vaaldamme for your time for making a complete order for me, amd Thanks everyone one else for your input



Its a pleasure @Blistering_LoLLy 
And I dont even have the Zeus - was just going by what fellow forumites had reported
Lets hope you happy !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

